# Post surgery haze



## titian1

I had a TT one month ago today and this was for a multinodular goitre that had diverted my windpipe and was causing me breathing problems.
Before my surgery my largest nodules were measured at 4cm and 5cm, although when they did the surgery they found a larger one which had been missed on scans measuring 15cm.
Surgery went well and all lumps were benign thankfully. 
I was started on 175mcg's of levothyroxine and around day 9 began to feel strange. I can only describe it as being in a haze, a spaced out feeling. I do not feel I can drive because of it and I feel confused quite easily. I was really hoping to be back at work and functioning by now but now I'm a bit worried that it will be longer until I find out what this is.
My surgeon said he can't test my blood properly until 8 weeks after the surgery but he suspected my dose may be too low (even though it is quite high). 
Has anyone else experienced this and how long does it take to go away?


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> I had a TT one month ago today and this was for a multinodular goitre that had diverted my windpipe and was causing me breathing problems.
> Before my surgery my largest nodules were measured at 4cm and 5cm, although when they did the surgery they found a larger one which had been missed on scans measuring 15cm.
> Surgery went well and all lumps were benign thankfully.
> I was started on 175mcg's of levothyroxine and around day 9 began to feel strange. I can only describe it as being in a haze, a spaced out feeling. I do not feel I can drive because of it and I feel confused quite easily. I was really hoping to be back at work and functioning by now but now I'm a bit worried that it will be longer until I find out what this is.
> My surgeon said he can't test my blood properly until 8 weeks after the surgery but he suspected my dose may be too low (even though it is quite high).
> Has anyone else experienced this and how long does it take to go away?


Hi there and welcome to the board!










I am so sorry you had to go through this! Did you in fact have labs "before" the doctor Rx'd your thyroxine replacement and if you did, could you post the results and the ranges. We must have the ranges.

Or have you been hypo and on thyroxine the time prior to your surgery?


----------



## titian1

I've had my blood tested about every couple of years but never been given the results; just told they were normal. Although I do know that my last TSH level was 0.76 prior to surgery, so I'd kind of like to feel like I'm at that level I suppose.
I wasn't on thyroxine prior to surgery.


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> I've had my blood tested about every couple of years but never been given the results; just told they were normal. Although I do know that my last TSH level was 0.76 prior to surgery, so I'd kind of like to feel like I'm at that level I suppose.
> I wasn't on thyroxine prior to surgery.


That information is helpful. It sounds like you have been through hell and back with all this. One month is not enough time to real heal the total body and the damage done.

And, it is true that it takes 8 weeks for T4 to build up in your system.

In the meantime, are you eating properly, are you taking any other meds or supplements that may have a bearing on this? Hopefully you are not eating soy, seaweed or consuming iodine in other foods?

Has your incision healed properly?

If for any reason, your inner doctor tells you that you need to call your doctor; never hesitate. You would be the first to know that something is wrong.

And I will comment that 175 mcgs. is a very high starting dose of T4. So, maybe you "should" get labs sooner. You could be over medicated.


----------



## titian1

Andros said:


> That information is helpful. It sounds like you have been through hell and back with all this. One month is not enough time to real heal the total body and the damage done.
> 
> And, it is true that it takes 8 weeks for T4 to build up in your system.
> 
> In the meantime, are you eating properly, are you taking any other meds or supplements that may have a bearing on this? Hopefully you are not eating soy, seaweed or consuming iodine in other foods?
> 
> Has your incision healed properly?
> 
> If for any reason, your inner doctor tells you that you need to call your doctor; never hesitate. You would be the first to know that something is wrong.
> 
> And I will comment that 175 mcgs. is a very high starting dose of T4. So, maybe you "should" get labs sooner. You could be over medicated.


Thank you for responding. It helps knowing that someone else understands what the heck is going on. I appear normal to everyone I know (apart from some tearful moments). I guess I have to sit it out.
My dose was prescribed due to my age and weight apparently (Im 39 and overweight). I have to say i have other things going on such as constipation, joint aches (which i had developed a few months prior to my surgery and they went away in the first 7 days after surgery) and feeling a little depressed. I was having palpitations for 3 years that have totally gone since surgery so that's a blessing. 
I know things will get better and I will settle and I also know that I am very lucky compared to the things other people have had to go through.


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> Thank you for responding. It helps knowing that someone else understands what the heck is going on. I appear normal to everyone I know (apart from some tearful moments). I guess I have to sit it out.
> My dose was prescribed due to my age and weight apparently (Im 39 and overweight). I have to say i have other things going on such as constipation, joint aches (which i had developed a few months prior to my surgery and they went away in the first 7 days after surgery) and feeling a little depressed. I was having palpitations for 3 years that have totally gone since surgery so that's a blessing.
> I know things will get better and I will settle and I also know that I am very lucky compared to the things other people have had to go through.


Oh, I understand. You can count on that. Well, still that is a hefty starting dose. Okay? Usually it is like 88 mcg. and then titrated upward to give the body a chance to adjust.

A few tips. You might want to try going on a gluten-free diet. It is much easier than one would think if one does not make a big deal out of it and just chose every day normal foods re your beef, pork, fish, fowl, fresh veggies and fresh fruit. What could be more simple than that? I love popcorn so I have a big bowl of that every night popped in olive oil w/tumeric and red pepper. Boy, is that good.

Nuts, gluten-free chocolate once in a while, many dairy products although you do have to check the labels as they put gluten and other unwanted things in everything these days.

Don't use any artificial sweeteners. NONE! Use a bit of honey instead. Get rid of all chemicals such as MSG. Do you know how many sodiums there are? Over 20. None of them are any good for you except for Sodium Chloride which is salt which "is" good for you. Get Meditranean Sea Salt. Don't spare the salt. Your body needs it.

Your body does not need the other 19 plus sodiums. They are bad, bad.

I will bet you any money that if you do this, you are going to feel great in about one month. Wanna' bet me?


----------



## desrtbloom

Hi:

You very well could be over medicated. You thyroid dumps during the surgery and it can take weeks to get out of your system and then 175 mcg on top of it is a lot of replacement if you are experiencing your thyroid dump still.

Patti


----------



## titian1

Hi desrtbloom,
I am in the North of England, in Yorkshire ( I think you asked in another post)
I did experience a "dump" straight after my surgery for about 8 days. I was slightly euphoric and felt invincible (although I was limited by the pain I was in), almost as though I was taking steroids. It was a nice feeling. After that on day 9 I started to feel like I was slowing down, like my body wouldn't do what I wanted to do and my brain wouldn't work neither would my memory.
My surgeon said it was uncommon to feel like this at this stage but I certainly felt a shift on day 9 after my TT.
Im still on 175mcg's but I'm having some blood tests on the 25th to see what my levels are. My surgeon also did blood tests on my parathyroids, calcium, liver, kidneys and blood count (and something else that tests to see if there is infection) just to be sure that it wasn't something else.


----------



## desrtbloom

I don't think anything with thyroid disease is "normal" and I think we are all different. You could just be going through a chemical adjustment. Everything is changing and it is going to take awhile for everything to settle down, but you still could be over (or under) medicated. I have been on two different dosage levels of Synthroid for the last eight weeks. You might just need a slight adjustment. I'm going on ten months since my TT and they are still adjusting my meds. I get my blood checked every six weeks. I wish I could get it done more often even just to see what it is versus how I am feeling. I know how frustrating it all is. Hang in there!

I haven't been to Yorkshire, but my husband knows the area well. He does a good Yorkshire accent.


----------



## lavender

I initially had some parathyroid issues that resulted in low calcium, but once I started taking enough calcium, I felt great for the first month after surgery. Then my doc increased my synthroid dose, and I started to feel awful. Thought the dose was too high, so he lowered it. Then, it was too low and I could barely function. I ended up realizing I needed to take calcium and magnesium and changing to Armour. It felt like a roller coaster for a while. It took quite a while to sort things out, and I'm still learning, but things are much better now. Depending on how sick you were before and how your body heals, it can take a while.


----------



## titian1

The good news is that my GP called and wants to test my blood on the 25th (I'm counting the days) so I should get some answers after that.
I still feel the same and it hasn't really changed since day 9 (it's now nearly 5 weeks since surgery). I did try changing the time I took my medication from day to night to see if that would make a difference but I couldn't tell any difference at all. 
I'm so wobbly and clumsy at the moment that I've now broken something in my foot too. Luckily I'm finding this quite funny as I'm really making good use of my sick leave from work (I normally never have any sick leave).
I've also developed some muscle twitches and the most annoying one lasted all day yesterday in my eye.


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> The good news is that my GP called and wants to test my blood on the 25th (I'm counting the days) so I should get some answers after that.
> I still feel the same and it hasn't really changed since day 9 (it's now nearly 5 weeks since surgery). I did try changing the time I took my medication from day to night to see if that would make a difference but I couldn't tell any difference at all.
> I'm so wobbly and clumsy at the moment that I've now broken something in my foot too. Luckily I'm finding this quite funny as I'm really making good use of my sick leave from work (I normally never have any sick leave).
> I've also developed some muscle twitches and the most annoying one lasted all day yesterday in my eye.


Are you taking calcium? It sounds like you need it. Your parathryoids have been bounced around a lot. Did doc to a calcium check?

Also the other electrolytes of which there are many?


----------



## titian1

Andros said:


> Are you taking calcium? It sounds like you need it. Your parathryoids have been bounced around a lot. Did doc to a calcium check?
> 
> Also the other electrolytes of which there are many?


Hi Andros,
I'm not currently taking calcium (I think they checked my levels after surgery and they were fine) but my surgeon has recently done tests on my parathyroids/calcium/kidneys/liver and some other things and I should have the results by the end of the week.


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> Hi Andros,
> I'm not currently taking calcium (I think they checked my levels after surgery and they were fine) but my surgeon has recently done tests on my parathyroids/calcium/kidneys/liver and some other things and I should have the results by the end of the week.


Please let us know; I do suspect you are in need of calcium and other electrolytes.

Take care of yourself and be careful you don't fall down.


----------



## titian1

Update: Calcium/Liver/Kidney/parathyroids all normal and fine. I had my thyroxine level blood tests yesterday and go back early next week for the results. I told the doctor I was anxious about my levels coming back normal and then I would panic about what the hell was wrong with me. My doctor was very understanding and said not to panic as it may be totally conclusive that there was an issue and even if it wasn't she could ask for some different tests. Counting the days until I get my results..


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> Update: Calcium/Liver/Kidney/parathyroids all normal and fine. I had my thyroxine level blood tests yesterday and go back early next week for the results. I told the doctor I was anxious about my levels coming back normal and then I would panic about what the hell was wrong with me. My doctor was very understanding and said not to panic as it may be totally conclusive that there was an issue and even if it wasn't she could ask for some different tests. Counting the days until I get my results..


Glad you have sent us a smoke signal. Are you feeling any better?

The only thing the doctor can do is rule stuff out. It is a relief to know calicium is good.

Please share your lab results and ranges (we need the ranges) if you would like to do so when you get them.


----------



## titian1

Andros said:


> Glad you have sent us a smoke signal. Are you feeling any better?
> 
> The only thing the doctor can do is rule stuff out. It is a relief to know calicium is good.
> 
> Please share your lab results and ranges (we need the ranges) if you would like to do so when you get them.


Thanks Andros. Well the results are in..
I got a call from my doctor this morning to go into the surgery and here are my results:
TSH = 0.16 (0.27-4.2)
Free T4 = 19.6 (12-22)

My doctor doesn't want me to reduce my dose (175mcg) and has ordered a T3 and bone density test to be done now as he thinks my symptoms are underactive
brain fog / poor memory
clumsy / falling over (broken my toe)
pain in knees and feet
constipation

I was so excited this morning when they called to tell me my bloods were abnormal as I thought I would be coming home with a solution to how I feel... but alas, just more tests.


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> Thanks Andros. Well the results are in..
> I got a call from my doctor this morning to go into the surgery and here are my results:
> TSH = 0.16 (0.27-4.2)
> Free T4 = 19.6 (12-22)
> 
> My doctor doesn't want me to reduce my dose (175mcg) and has ordered a T3 and bone density test to be done now as he thinks my symptoms are underactive
> brain fog / poor memory
> clumsy / falling over (broken my toe)
> pain in knees and feet
> constipation
> 
> I was so excited this morning when they called to tell me my bloods were abnormal as I thought I would be coming home with a solution to how I feel... but alas, just more tests.


I don't suppose you can get the doc to run a FREE T3? As you know, FREE T3 is your active hormone which is unbound and available for cellular uptake. This would be telling as it is hard to say if your FREE T4 is converting to FT3 or not.


----------



## titian1

Andros said:


> I don't suppose you can get the doc to run a FREE T3? As you know, FREE T3 is your active hormone which is unbound and available for cellular uptake. This would be telling as it is hard to say if your FREE T4 is converting to FT3 or not.


I'm not entirely sure if that is what he is doing but guess I will find out next week when those results come back. 
Could my symptoms be anyway that I am overactive?? I'd be happy to reduce my dose if it makes me feel better.


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> I'm not entirely sure if that is what he is doing but guess I will find out next week when those results come back.
> Could my symptoms be anyway that I am overactive?? I'd be happy to reduce my dose if it makes me feel better.


The FREE T3 lab test could definitely settle the issue.

In any case, I know we will all be interested in your lab results and ranges.


----------



## titian1

Andros said:


> The FREE T3 lab test could definitely settle the issue.
> 
> In any case, I know we will all be interested in your lab results and ranges.


Thanks Andros,
My Free T3 came back as normal and my TSh came back again as 0.17. I am classed as Hyper now but the hospital do not want my dose lowering and want me to try and get used to it.

I'm feeling physically well in terms of energy level I just still have the brain fog thing but I think I'm slightly getting used to that now. I don't want to get used to it though as my mind and memory were much sharper before I started on thyroxine. 
Has anyone else experienced this? WIll it go away (Im now 7 weeks post surgery)?


----------



## lavender

Do you actually have the results of the Free T3 as in numbers, with a reference range? Did they do a free T4 test at the same time? "Normal" is a large window, and you might not be at your optimal place. Also at only 7 weeks after surgery, your body is still going through a lot of adjusting. You may still have some of your own hormones swimming around in there, and it may take a while for things to even out. While your TSH may look normal, it takes 4-6 weeks for TSH levels to adjust. So, it may not be an accurate measure of where you are right now.

I think that with time and the proper adjustment of your thyroid replacement, the brain fog can go away.

You may have already covered this, but do you know if you had any parathyroid damage from surgery? Have they tested your calcium level since surgery? The reason I am asking is because I had parathyroid issues, and until I properly supplemented calcium, I had a lot of brain fog.


----------



## titian1

Hi Lavender, Thanks for taking the time to reply and I haven't been on here much lately as I am trying to get used to a busy day (I've been filling my time up with running/art workshops etc) for when I go back to work tomorrow, which I am actually quite nervous about as I have quite a stressful job. 
I will need to dig the results out but I think the Free T3 was 18? but I can't remember the reference ranges. 
At the moment I seem to be experiencing good and not so good days. Some days I feel like the life and soul of the party and others like I don't want to go out at all, but force myself. 
My brain fog is still there and I try not to think about it by keeping moving and keeping busy. I am nervous about how I will cope at work with this though as my memory is really bad right now. 
With your brain fog did you feel a little detached like you weren't really there and could zone out easily? Or like your vision was not quite right, although it was, a bit like you don't see the whole picture? It's hard to describe...
It's been 10 weeks now, just hope this can be solved.


----------



## lavender

I have had the detached feeling quite a bit over the past year. Initially with hyperthyroid, but it's come back in different forms over the past year. The vision thing strikes a bit of a chord. Does it feel like you're looking out of a box? For me, it was like I had limited peripheral vision with low calcium. I don't like seeing all your reports of "normal" results. I have gotten used to annoying my docs for copies of lab results, no matter how crazy I seem. That way, I can keep track of how I feel in relation to my labs and where I feel good. I could find what my "feel good" range was. Is your doc doing any further tests at this point?


----------



## DWilke

I had TT and Neck Dissection in November 2010. I have had brian fog since getting on the meds. I take a half 25 mg of cytomel in the am and the other half in the afternoon. This is in addition to my 125 mg synthroid. That has helped quite a bit. My endo said the fog will be present for a while as I will be hyperthyroid for the next 5 years. The Cytomel was a good addition though, she said it didn't work for everyone, but her thyroid cancer patients tended to do better with a bit of a boost. It was really bad over the last month, but I was extremely hyper (.05 TSH) so she lowered my Synthroid. I am starting to feel a bit better now. I also have a pretty serious Vitamin D Deficiency which may be playing into the fog. 
I have the detached feeling, bad memory, and overall feeling that the world is going on around me. I have described it also as my brain feels tingly. I have had to cut my hours way way down at work because of it. My endo promises me that this is all "normal" and I will be feeling better at some point.


----------



## Andros

DWilke said:


> I had TT and Neck Dissection in November 2010. I have had brian fog since getting on the meds. I take a half 25 mg of cytomel in the am and the other half in the afternoon. This is in addition to my 125 mg synthroid. That has helped quite a bit. My endo said the fog will be present for a while as I will be hyperthyroid for the next 5 years. The Cytomel was a good addition though, she said it didn't work for everyone, but her thyroid cancer patients tended to do better with a bit of a boost. It was really bad over the last month, but I was extremely hyper (.05 TSH) so she lowered my Synthroid. I am starting to feel a bit better now. I also have a pretty serious Vitamin D Deficiency which may be playing into the fog.
> I have the detached feeling, bad memory, and overall feeling that the world is going on around me. I have described it also as my brain feels tingly. I have had to cut my hours way way down at work because of it. My endo promises me that this is all "normal" and I will be feeling better at some point.


I am so sorry to hear what you have been through. Welcome to the board!










Please share your most recent labs with us if you will? We also need the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

It is important to keep the TSH suppressed. However, the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests are important and I hope you are getting these done as well as you may be too hyper. The TSH will stay done even if the FREES are brought in a little lower.

We keep my TSH @ 0.03 and sometimes even 0.01 but my FREE T3 us @ 75% of the range given by my lab.

I don't know if I am explaining this right and of course since you have had cancer, you should by all means do as your doctor instructs.


----------



## titian1

I just want to thank you all for continuing to post on this thread and for replying to me. I feel like a very selfish member of this forum as I don't really know how I can help anyone else and all I seem to do is be on the receiving end of help. It is very much appreciated.

I had an appointment with my endo and my surgeon a couple of days ago to see how things are going. They both agreed I looked much better (which I do feel much better physically).
I explained about my brain weirdness though and how I'm hoping it will go away at some point. They queried why my GP had told me I was hyper, as they said that the bloods would be unreliable at this stage still and that I needed to allow time for it all to settle. I asked if they would reduce my dose and yet again they said no, and that given my symptoms they may increase it?! I had gained 3 pounds since my last visit (and taken up running - but really injured my knees to the point that walking was very painful. silly me).
I think they both agreed that they wanted to allow more time on this dose as they said that changing doses really upsets your body, and I won't see them now for another 3 months. They have taken my blood and are retesting my calcium too.
One thing that slightly concerned me was that the endo asked the surgeon if there was any issue with my anaesthetic (he said no it was all fine). 
It does reassure me that others can describe what I am feeling pretty accurately on this forum, and that it will be sorted out. It just makes me tired now that I am back at work (albeit part time at the moment while I have brain weirdness) having to concentrate, I seem to come home at lunch time and snooze. WOuld this be normal if I was Hyper? although I don't actually know if I am hyper now, have to wait and see what the bloods come back as.
Just feels like I'm losing my mind quite literally and it scares me sometimes if I lose faith that it will come right.


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> I just want to thank you all for continuing to post on this thread and for replying to me. I feel like a very selfish member of this forum as I don't really know how I can help anyone else and all I seem to do is be on the receiving end of help. It is very much appreciated.
> 
> I had an appointment with my endo and my surgeon a couple of days ago to see how things are going. They both agreed I looked much better (which I do feel much better physically).
> I explained about my brain weirdness though and how I'm hoping it will go away at some point. They queried why my GP had told me I was hyper, as they said that the bloods would be unreliable at this stage still and that I needed to allow time for it all to settle. I asked if they would reduce my dose and yet again they said no, and that given my symptoms they may increase it?! I had gained 3 pounds since my last visit (and taken up running - but really injured my knees to the point that walking was very painful. silly me).
> I think they both agreed that they wanted to allow more time on this dose as they said that changing doses really upsets your body, and I won't see them now for another 3 months. They have taken my blood and are retesting my calcium too.
> One thing that slightly concerned me was that the endo asked the surgeon if there was any issue with my anaesthetic (he said no it was all fine).
> It does reassure me that others can describe what I am feeling pretty accurately on this forum, and that it will be sorted out. It just makes me tired now that I am back at work (albeit part time at the moment while I have brain weirdness) having to concentrate, I seem to come home at lunch time and snooze. WOuld this be normal if I was Hyper? although I don't actually know if I am hyper now, have to wait and see what the bloods come back as.
> Just feels like I'm losing my mind quite literally and it scares me sometimes if I lose faith that it will come right.


Are you still on the 175 mcgs. of Levothyroxine? Have you had TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 run? If so, can you post the results and the ranges? We need the ranges and different labs use different ranges.

May 12 was your TT? Is that correct? After what you have been through, you must allow about 18 months for your body to be pretty well healed but in the meantime, we do need for you to get the above labs and report in so we can have a look at what is going on.

We need to find out if you are over medicated or under medicated. The "FREES" are the only way to do that.

You can easily gain weight if over medicated because it insideously makes a person hungrier. You don't even realize that you might be taking bigger portions or whatever.

Hate that you hurt your knees. Take care of them and go easier on them in the future. I find that fast walking accomplishes the same thing. I quit running when I was in my late 30's because of my knees and shins. I am glad I did.


----------



## titian1

Andros said:


> Are you still on the 175 mcgs. of Levothyroxine? Have you had TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 run? If so, can you post the results and the ranges? We need the ranges and different labs use different ranges.
> 
> May 12 was your TT? Is that correct? After what you have been through, you must allow about 18 months for your body to be pretty well healed but in the meantime, we do need for you to get the above labs and report in so we can have a look at what is going on.
> 
> We need to find out if you are over medicated or under medicated. The "FREES" are the only way to do that.
> 
> You can easily gain weight if over medicated because it insideously makes a person hungrier. You don't even realize that you might be taking bigger portions or whatever.
> 
> Hate that you hurt your knees. Take care of them and go easier on them in the future. I find that fast walking accomplishes the same thing. I quit running when I was in my late 30's because of my knees and shins. I am glad I did.


That made me laugh about the knees... I'm 39 and just started running. Maybe I was a little hasty?! lol. I've now joined the Gym and got a personal trainer to kick my butt instead so that my knees can rest.

They have done a full thyroid function set of tests the other day so ti will include TSh Free T4 and Free T3 etc. 
I will put my last tests on here and the ranges when I can lay my hands on them. I do remember my TSH was 0.16 and then a week later 0.17 which was outside of the normal range for where I live. I think they accept 0.5 - 3.5 here. (just before my surgery my TSH was 0.76 which I guess is where I feel normal?)
I can't remember what the free T4 & T3 were last time but they said they were normal.
I had my TT on April 14th so going on for nearly 3 months ago and I am still on 175mcg of levothyroxine. I've also started taking Co-enzyme Q10, calcium, B vitamins, & omega 3, 6, 9 all in the evening so they don't mess with my thyroxine (all information gained form this forum).


----------



## titian1

lavender said:


> I have had the detached feeling quite a bit over the past year. Initially with hyperthyroid, but it's come back in different forms over the past year. The vision thing strikes a bit of a chord. Does it feel like you're looking out of a box? For me, it was like I had limited peripheral vision with low calcium. I don't like seeing all your reports of "normal" results. I have gotten used to annoying my docs for copies of lab results, no matter how crazy I seem. That way, I can keep track of how I feel in relation to my labs and where I feel good. I could find what my "feel good" range was. Is your doc doing any further tests at this point?


That's a very familiar description of how I feel; like I have no periphery vision, don't see the whole picture which is also represented in my cognition; I don't join things up/get the whole story in line/make sense of details.
All reassuring that someone else knows what I mean.


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> That made me laugh about the knees... I'm 39 and just started running. Maybe I was a little hasty?! lol. I've now joined the Gym and got a personal trainer to kick my butt instead so that my knees can rest.
> 
> They have done a full thyroid function set of tests the other day so ti will include TSh Free T4 and Free T3 etc.
> I will put my last tests on here and the ranges when I can lay my hands on them. I do remember my TSH was 0.16 and then a week later 0.17 which was outside of the normal range for where I live. I think they accept 0.5 - 3.5 here. (just before my surgery my TSH was 0.76 which I guess is where I feel normal?)
> I can't remember what the free T4 & T3 were last time but they said they were normal.
> I had my TT on April 14th so going on for nearly 3 months ago and I am still on 175mcg of levothyroxine. I've also started taking Co-enzyme Q10, calcium, B vitamins, & omega 3, 6, 9 all in the evening so they don't mess with my thyroxine (all information gained form this forum).


Very excellent on your choice of supplements!! You have selected wisely. I take of the above and more except I do not take calcium as I have a history of kidney stones. I do take Magesium though. That "piggybacks" the calcium I eat naturally in my "cooked greens", yogurt and other good sources of calcium. I eat lots of mustard greens, collards and turnip greens. High in calcium and other minerals (iron.)

Will look forward to looking at you labs and good for you on the gym. That is the best thing; it really is. There is something for everyone at the gym no matter what your level is.


----------



## titian1

I've finally had a letter from my surgeon, after my last lot of blood tests, asking me to lower my dose to 150mcg per day. (I've been under the normal reference range for 3 months) I do feel that this will make the brain crazyness go away so here's hoping that it's a straight road from hereon after.


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> I've finally had a letter from my surgeon, after my last lot of blood tests, asking me to lower my dose to 150mcg per day. (I've been under the normal reference range for 3 months) I do feel that this will make the brain crazyness go away so here's hoping that it's a straight road from hereon after.


Good to hear from you! How long have you been on the lowered dose of 150 mcg., down from 175 mcg.?

How are you feeling?


----------



## titian1

Andros said:


> Good to hear from you! How long have you been on the lowered dose of 150 mcg., down from 175 mcg.?
> 
> How are you feeling?


Hi Andros,
I got the letter yesterday so took my first lower dose this morning (you are correct I was taking 175 and now I've started to take 150). I'm going to monitor how I'm feeling over the next few days so it should be interesting to see what happens now.


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> Hi Andros,
> I got the letter yesterday so took my first lower dose this morning (you are correct I was taking 175 and now I've started to take 150). I'm going to monitor how I'm feeling over the next few days so it should be interesting to see what happens now.


I will be interested to see with you. 25 mcgs. is quite a drop down. It might have been better to go down 12.5 mcg.. But we shall soon see what happens and I trust you will keep us informed?


----------



## skimordiegirl

Hi Titan I am curious to hear how you are doing. I have graves and am wanting to get a TT. I have the feeling you are talking about all the time with my Graves. I am thinking your dose is just too high and is making you have hyper symptoms. Please let me know how you are doing. I am hoping TT will take those feelings away from me. :hugs:


----------



## titian1

skimordiegirl said:


> Hi Titan I am curious to hear how you are doing. I have graves and am wanting to get a TT. I have the feeling you are talking about all the time with my Graves. I am thinking your dose is just too high and is making you have hyper symptoms. Please let me know how you are doing. I am hoping TT will take those feelings away from me. :hugs:


Hi Skidmoregirl, Although it terrible to say, it's reassuring when you aren't the only one with those symptoms as it makes you feel like there is hope and that you are not insane.
Well... for me today is the bid day as I've decided that it takes me 7 days to feel some effects of thyroxine (as day 8 after my operation it hit me like a fast train when I did feel them kick in). Today will be the 7th day of my dose change.
Here is what I think already (I've just got up). My heart doesn't seem to be beating as strongly (I had started to feel it quite strongly beating away. normal heart rate, just powerful) and I can hardly notice it now which feel s more comfortable.
I think, fingers crossed, that my brain is working slightly better and may have been over the last two days. I seem to have been more able to work efficiently at work and begin to tie things together in terms of information.
I have a personal training session later today so I will be interested to see how I go with that and how I feel during and afterwards. 
Energy wise, I feel fairly normal. I had a long day at work yesterday, starting at 8.30am then finishing at 6pm then onto business dinner until 11.30pm and I managed to stay focussed and alert throughout. I did notice though during the dinner that my visual cognition was not top notch but I'm hoping this will improve from today.
I also had a bit of a test yesterday as I had to deal with someone very difficult during the day and had to remain polite in a very trying situation. I was a bit shaky afterwards and a bit distracted by it all (a bit out there) but I didn't have the rage or red mist come over me, or hyperventilate.
One other thing that is strange is that since taking a lower dose... I am losing weight now?! I think that is because I'm less "stunned" by the medication and my body is starting to work normally rather than be in a total state of shock.
Anyway it's early days on this dose and I will report back about how it goes over the next few days but right now I'm feeling positive.
I'm still glad that I had my operation though and I remind myself in the low times how difficult it was to breathe before.


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> Hi Skidmoregirl, Although it terrible to say, it's reassuring when you aren't the only one with those symptoms as it makes you feel like there is hope and that you are not insane.
> Well... for me today is the bid day as I've decided that it takes me 7 days to feel some effects of thyroxine (as day 8 after my operation it hit me like a fast train when I did feel them kick in). Today will be the 7th day of my dose change.
> Here is what I think already (I've just got up). My heart doesn't seem to be beating as strongly (I had started to feel it quite strongly beating away. normal heart rate, just powerful) and I can hardly notice it now which feel s more comfortable.
> I think, fingers crossed, that my brain is working slightly better and may have been over the last two days. I seem to have been more able to work efficiently at work and begin to tie things together in terms of information.
> I have a personal training session later today so I will be interested to see how I go with that and how I feel during and afterwards.
> Energy wise, I feel fairly normal. I had a long day at work yesterday, starting at 8.30am then finishing at 6pm then onto business dinner until 11.30pm and I managed to stay focussed and alert throughout. I did notice though during the dinner that my visual cognition was not top notch but I'm hoping this will improve from today.
> I also had a bit of a test yesterday as I had to deal with someone very difficult during the day and had to remain polite in a very trying situation. I was a bit shaky afterwards and a bit distracted by it all (a bit out there) but I didn't have the rage or red mist come over me, or hyperventilate.
> One other thing that is strange is that since taking a lower dose... I am losing weight now?! I think that is because I'm less "stunned" by the medication and my body is starting to work normally rather than be in a total state of shock.
> Anyway it's early days on this dose and I will report back about how it goes over the next few days but right now I'm feeling positive.
> I'm still glad that I had my operation though and I remind myself in the low times how difficult it was to breathe before.


 If you are able to lose weight now provided you are on a sensible diet, that means you are euthyroid. Good for you!


----------



## skimordiegirl

Titan, :hugs: !!!!, It sounds like it might of been dose related!! Prayers for you that you continue to get better and better each day with this different dose!!

That really gives me hope that maybe once I get mine out and get a good dose, this brain stuff can go away too!!!

You are def. not alone in those feelings... it's been a long time for me, but I have always been under medicated, IMO, in my Graves disease because my dr. felt I did better on a lower dose... boy was she wrong.

I think we are going to beat this stuff and LIVE!!!!!!

hugs4


----------



## skimordiegirl

Hi Titian,

I liken the vision stuff to looking through a camera. Is this how you feel? I also have issues with my vision though... seeing strange stuff


----------



## titian1

skimordiegirl said:


> Hi Titian,
> 
> I liken the vision stuff to looking through a camera. Is this how you feel? I also have issues with my vision though... seeing strange stuff


Yes, I know what you mean. It's hard to describe isn't it but that is a good description.

Well, I've done 2 weeks on the lower dose and the physical stuff has changed a little as you'd expect but the brain starngeness is still there. I sometimes think it might have gone when I wake up in the morning but once I'm up I can see it's still there, particularly the vision thing.
I'm going to give it more time though and if it doesn't change I'm going to look into T3 suppliments.


----------



## Bklyn11214

Hi. I just had a left sided lobectomy yesterday morning. I got home around 3:30 but could not fall asleep until 12:30 a.m. I woke up at 3:30 am this morning and, as you can see I am on the computer. My chest hurts. Feels like someone is sitting on it or I got hit with a baseball bat. The incision area is not too bad but my throat is still a bit sore. I am taking only advils, as I have never had luck with pain meds, they make me sick to my stomache and I am afraid to take them. Is this chest pain normal? Is the inability to sleep normal? How long will it take for me to feel better? Today is August 5 and I am supposed to return to work as a teacher on Aug 22, is that reasonable?


----------



## Andros

Bklyn11214 said:


> Hi. I just had a left sided lobectomy yesterday morning. I got home around 3:30 but could not fall asleep until 12:30 a.m. I woke up at 3:30 am this morning and, as you can see I am on the computer. My chest hurts. Feels like someone is sitting on it or I got hit with a baseball bat. The incision area is not too bad but my throat is still a bit sore. I am taking only advils, as I have never had luck with pain meds, they make me sick to my stomache and I am afraid to take them. Is this chest pain normal? Is the inability to sleep normal? How long will it take for me to feel better? Today is August 5 and I am supposed to return to work as a teacher on Aug 22, is that reasonable?


Hi there and welcome to the board!










I did not have the surgery but wanted to make you feel at home. Others who have had the surgery will be along.

Why did you have a partial thyroidectomy? What is your diagnosis?


----------



## Bklyn11214

Thanks for the welcome. I had a growth covering the entire left side of my thyroid. I did not do an FNA but I had the nuclear test. It did not show anything conclusive so now I just wait and see. I had my surgery done at UCLA in southern california. In at 7:30, surgery at 9:00, recover til 2:30 then home.


----------



## webster2

Bklyn11214 said:


> Hi. I just had a left sided lobectomy yesterday morning. I got home around 3:30 but could not fall asleep until 12:30 a.m. I woke up at 3:30 am this morning and, as you can see I am on the computer. My chest hurts. Feels like someone is sitting on it or I got hit with a baseball bat. The incision area is not too bad but my throat is still a bit sore. I am taking only advils, as I have never had luck with pain meds, they make me sick to my stomache and I am afraid to take them. Is this chest pain normal? Is the inability to sleep normal? How long will it take for me to feel better? Today is August 5 and I am supposed to return to work as a teacher on Aug 22, is that reasonable?


Hello,
I had surgery last Thursday. I have had chest pain too. I saw the dr. for post-op this morning. He listened to the lungs, and didn't hear anything out of the ordinary. He said to keep hydrated, and call if I thought it was not going away or worse. It has improved since the surgery. Hope you will feel much better very soon.


----------



## Bklyn11214

Thanks for letting me know that you had chest pain too. My follow up is not for 2 weeks. A nurse just called me to follow up on the surgery and I told her about the chest soreness and she didn't know what it was and sounded a little concerned. I feel more reassured from hearing from you!


----------



## webster2

My chest is still swollen right around the mid section of my body, actually the dr.pointed that out. The soreness is directly across from there. Be careful, if it doesn't feel right, give them a call. I feel better every day, especially if I pace myself and don't expect too much too soon. Give yourself plenty of fluid, rest, and time to heal. Just be careful, if you think your chest might be more than just sore. Take care.


----------



## titian1

I don't recall having any chest pain, but I was having it prior to surgery so all I felt was relief (after they removed a 15cm tumor that grew into my chest plus two small 5-6cm ones). Could the chest pain be from being in a funny position during surgery? I think they whacked in a whole load of morphine into me during the surgery and it took a few days to leave me so not sure I would have felt anything anyway? 
Hope you feel better soon.

Just to update my progress:
I"m into my 4th week of the lower 150 dose and i have to say....... I'm not sure it's doing much for me. I still have awful brain weirdness.
The other day I had what I can only describe as migraine auras, and lost my vision for 30 minutes. I've never had this before. Our nurse at work took my blood pressure and said it had dropped very low although I felt totally fine apart from the visual aura's. Has anyone else had this??
After that my BP went back to normal. very strange.
Now my brain just feels like it's half asleep all the time, but dreamy, still detached, unfocussed, hard to concentrate, very poor memory... all the same stuff and I'm getting very bored with it now.
How long would it take to work out the overmedication I've had for the last 3 months? Should I notice a difference after 4 weeks on a lower dose?

My energy is fairly normal and hasn't really changed since my op. I go to the Gym every other day and do 1 hour of hard exercise followed by a spa, eating normally..... If only my brain would work!!!!!!


----------



## Bklyn11214

well, I am now 4 days post surgery. The chest pain I was feeling subsided by the third day. I also started using ice packs. I think they may have inflated my lungs with the tube down my throat and that was the cause of the chest pain. Overall, the surgery really wasn't that bad. I did not need any pain meds, just did Advil every six hours for the first two days. By day three I was back at the gym, although I left out some of my regular routine. Just waiting for the results from the lab now.


----------



## webster2

Bklyn11214 said:


> well, I am now 4 days post surgery. The chest pain I was feeling subsided by the third day. I also started using ice packs. I think they may have inflated my lungs with the tube down my throat and that was the cause of the chest pain. Overall, the surgery really wasn't that bad. I did not need any pain meds, just did Advil every six hours for the first two days. By day three I was back at the gym, although I left out some of my regular routine. Just waiting for the results from the lab now.


Good to know you are feeling better! I am amazed that you are back at the gym, good for you!


----------



## titian1

Bklyn11214 said:


> well, I am now 4 days post surgery. The chest pain I was feeling subsided by the third day. I also started using ice packs. I think they may have inflated my lungs with the tube down my throat and that was the cause of the chest pain. Overall, the surgery really wasn't that bad. I did not need any pain meds, just did Advil every six hours for the first two days. By day three I was back at the gym, although I left out some of my regular routine. Just waiting for the results from the lab now.


I've just realised what you meant now with the chest pain. I do recall that now. I had a pain in the upper part of the left hand side of my chest that went into my back and made sleeping very uncomfortable in the hospital. While I was in hospital that was the worst pain as it radiated into my back too and knocked me sick it hurt so bad. I took the painkiller they gave me (Tramadol) just to get rid of that pain. Turned out it was the gases that they fill you with during surgery to inflate you.
Do you have to take thyroxine now? Are you having a post surgery haze and brain fog like me or have you enough thyroid left to function?


----------



## webster2

titian1 said:


> I've just realised what you meant now with the chest pain. I do recall that now. *I had a pain in the upper part of the left hand side of my chest that went into my back* and made sleeping very uncomfortable in the hospital. While I was in hospital that was the worst pain as it radiated into my back too and knocked me sick it hurt so bad. I took the painkiller they gave me (Tramadol) just to get rid of that pain. Turned out it was the gases that they fill you with during surgery to inflate you.
> Do you have to take thyroxine now? Are you having a post surgery haze and brain fog like me or have you enough thyroid left to function?


Yes, that's the pain I have. It is much better now. I feel great...much less brain fog here. It will be 2 weeks for me on Thursday. Blood test on 9/1.


----------



## Bklyn11214

Thanks for the well wished. Lab results came back. Everything is good. Next step, follow up next week. Hopefully, hormone levels are good and I won't gain any weight. That is a big fear of mine.


----------



## Andros

Bklyn11214 said:


> Thanks for the well wished. Lab results came back. Everything is good. Next step, follow up next week. Hopefully, hormone levels are good and I won't gain any weight. That is a big fear of mine.


So glad you are recovering nicely. I share your fear. I stay on top of this all the time. Even during the holidays.


----------



## titian1

Update; 5 weeks into new lower dose (150mcg) and still the brain haze and a feeling of my brain being asleep. Wondering if I'm still on too much thyroxine??
No change really....


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> Update; 5 weeks into new lower dose (150mcg) and still the brain haze and a feeling of my brain being asleep. Wondering if I'm still on too much thyroxine??
> No change really....


Only way to find out is to get TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 labs! Can you do that in the near future?

Worried here!


----------



## titian1

Andros said:


> Only way to find out is to get TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 labs! Can you do that in the near future?
> 
> Worried here!


Hi Andros, yes, I'm counting the days before I can get tested again. I have another 3 weeks to go (to make it 8 weeks).
Feeling pretty crappy at present and realising that I'm having awful moods / intolerance/panic attacks, and feeling sooooo low and that things are all pointless at the moment..... All fairly irrational, which I realise, but feel like I am losing my sanity.....


----------



## webster2

I am so sorry that you are not feeling well. I hope your medication will be adjusted correctly very soon.


----------



## titian1

webster2 said:


> I am so sorry that you are not feeling well. I hope your medication will be adjusted correctly very soon.


Thanks Webster2, me too. I'm usually a stupidly healthy person who has never really had any health problems until this. 
I sat here snivelling and feeling really sorry for myself.


----------



## webster2

Hey, don't be down on yourself, thyroid business is the worse. I am sorry your meds are not correct yet. Hugs


----------



## titian1

Well, I couldn't cope any longer and went to the GP. She was great and said she would test everything and if I wanted to reduce my dose she would support me. She said we should get the numbers though to "satisfy the scientists". She also said that only I will know if I feel ok and she will help me to get there.

I got my results back over the phone and my TSH was 3.6!!! Due to this result the Lab had refused to test my FT3 / FT4 so I went back to see another GP that day (who was conducting a survey about patient treatment which was fortunate) and explained how I was feeling. I said that going from 0.11 to 3.6 without feeling like I had passed through a stage normality, not even for a day, was very alarming for me. 
I feel no different in terms of cognition and a recent offer of a huge promotion at work (which I've been working towards for the last 3 years) which I was expecting has scared the bejeesus out of me and I don't feel I can take it on academically anymore.
My memory is very bad (short term), I am distracted, over sensitive, have strange vision..... the list goes on. I used to be so sharp 
What the hell can be wrong? At no stage have I felt the fog lift. My energy levels are the same and fairly normal/stable but my brain is asleep still.
Gulp... Yelp..... :s

I have now been referred back to an Endo at the hospital (I think the GP doesn't know what to do) but the last time I went and described my symptoms he queried my anaesthetic even though I was obviously on too much medication...


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> Well, I couldn't cope any longer and went to the GP. She was great and said she would test everything and if I wanted to reduce my dose she would support me. She said we should get the numbers though to "satisfy the scientists". She also said that only I will know if I feel ok and she will help me to get there.
> 
> I got my results back over the phone and my TSH was 3.6!!! Due to this result the Lab had refused to test my FT3 / FT4 so I went back to see another GP that day (who was conducting a survey about patient treatment which was fortunate) and explained how I was feeling. I said that going from 0.11 to 3.6 without feeling like I had passed through a stage normality, not even for a day, was very alarming for me.
> I feel no different in terms of cognition and a recent offer of a huge promotion at work (which I've been working towards for the last 3 years) which I was expecting has scared the bejeesus out of me and I don't feel I can take it on academically anymore.
> My memory is very bad (short term), I am distracted, over sensitive, have strange vision..... the list goes on. I used to be so sharp
> What the hell can be wrong? At no stage have I felt the fog lift. My energy levels are the same and fairly normal/stable but my brain is asleep still.
> Gulp... Yelp..... :s
> 
> I have now been referred back to an Endo at the hospital (I think the GP doesn't know what to do) but the last time I went and described my symptoms he queried my anaesthetic even though I was obviously on too much medication...


I don't understand. How does the lab have the right to refuse to run tests?


----------



## titian1

Andros said:


> I don't understand. How does the lab have the right to refuse to run tests?


Not sure Andros but the GP said that id they do the TSH and it comes back normal then they won't do the other tests. The GP has now asked specifically for the FT4 but said they just will not do the FT3 now.

Update: just found out the reason why here: http://www.thyroiduk.org.uk/tuk/pages/private_tests/privtests.html


----------



## titian1

I have news!
I went to Harley Street in London and had every blood tests you can imagine on the planet; pituitary, hormones, lyme disease, b12.......... soooo many tests.

Today, coincidentally, I had a call from my usual GP and my usual hospital have left me a prescription to take.
So far we now know that my TSH is 15 and I have a ferritin level of 14

will this begin to explain my cognition problems and could this be pernicious anaemia?


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> I have news!
> I went to Harley Street in London and had every blood tests you can imagine on the planet; pituitary, hormones, lyme disease, b12.......... soooo many tests.
> 
> Today, coincidentally, I had a call from my usual GP and my usual hospital have left me a prescription to take.
> So far we now know that my TSH is 15 and I have a ferritin level of 14
> 
> will this begin to explain my cognition problems and could this be pernicious anaemia?


Yes and yes!!! Whoooooooooooooohoo! You have made inroads!! When do you start your meds??

How are you feeling?


----------



## titian1

Andros said:


> Yes and yes!!! Whoooooooooooooohoo! You have made inroads!! When do you start your meds??
> 
> How are you feeling?


Im feeling much the same which is strange. I have no energy issues at all, or sleep issues. the only thing I've noticed recently is that I thought I was VERY unfit as I am getting out of breath walking up hills. My cognition and brain fog, visual issues etc. have not changed at all since day 9 after my operation. Apparently though pernicious anaemia can do this quite suddenly. Bit like looking through the bell jar.

I really hope this is the answer to all my confusion and ill feeling. !!! Is 14 a low level for ferritin, I have no idea? I have to get my prescription in the morning now and will start to take it then... then wait for the b12 to come back on Thursday.


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> Im feeling much the same which is strange. I have no energy issues at all, or sleep issues. the only thing I've noticed recently is that I thought I was VERY unfit as I am getting out of breath walking up hills. My cognition and brain fog, visual issues etc. have not changed at all since day 9 after my operation. Apparently though pernicious anaemia can do this quite suddenly. Bit like looking through the bell jar.
> 
> I really hope this is the answer to all my confusion and ill feeling. !!! Is 14 a low level for ferritin, I have no idea? I have to get my prescription in the morning now and will start to take it then... then wait for the b12 to come back on Thursday.


It is very low for ferritin; here is info.......

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Make sure you take the iron 4 to 5 hours away from your thyroxine replacement.


----------



## titian1

Andros said:


> It is very low for ferritin; here is info.......
> 
> Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
> (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)
> 
> Make sure you take the iron 4 to 5 hours away from your thyroxine replacement.


Thank you Andros! I am seeing an end to all this now. :hugs:


----------



## Andros

titian1 said:


> Thank you Andros! I am seeing an end to all this now. :hugs:


And I and the others here will see you to the end!! Soon you will start to feel better.

Consider getting cast iron cookware.


----------



## Catnap

I've suffered from brain fog long before any thyroid problems. Never have got to the bottom of it, mine is not constant tho, I think related to my ears or sinuses. I have had low ferritin, think around 11. Be wary of the prescription ones if you suffer from constipation. I got mine up to 23 by eating more meat and experimenting with natural iron tablets. You might be best with the prescription at first but don't despair if the constipation or other side effects put you off, despite what drs say you can increase your ferritin with natural iron tabs if you look for ones that are easier to absorb.
I'm curious did you get a referral to harley street or did you have to pay a fortune to go privately? I used to live in London (now australia). I find the GP's here much more thorough, I've had that many blood tests I feel like a pin cushion but at least things like low ferretin is picked up. My GP here was fab, she said normal range is from 15 ish but to aim to get up toward 50. I'm not there as I felt ok around 20 so now just take during my period. I also read something about high ferritin not being good for the heart. But don't quote me on that one! I think my low ferritin was 4 years of being either pregnant or breastfeeding so I'll just keep an eye on it.
Hope supplements help with your brain fog


----------



## titian1

Catnap said:


> I've suffered from brain fog long before any thyroid problems. Never have got to the bottom of it, mine is not constant tho, I think related to my ears or sinuses. I have had low ferritin, think around 11. Be wary of the prescription ones if you suffer from constipation. I got mine up to 23 by eating more meat and experimenting with natural iron tablets. You might be best with the prescription at first but don't despair if the constipation or other side effects put you off, despite what drs say you can increase your ferritin with natural iron tabs if you look for ones that are easier to absorb.
> I'm curious did you get a referral to harley street or did you have to pay a fortune to go privately? I used to live in London (now australia). I find the GP's here much more thorough, I've had that many blood tests I feel like a pin cushion but at least things like low ferretin is picked up. My GP here was fab, she said normal range is from 15 ish but to aim to get up toward 50. I'm not there as I felt ok around 20 so now just take during my period. I also read something about high ferritin not being good for the heart. But don't quote me on that one! I think my low ferritin was 4 years of being either pregnant or breastfeeding so I'll just keep an eye on it.
> Hope supplements help with your brain fog


Thanks Catnap, I've been anaemic a few times before (I don't feel anaemic at present but I am getting breathless as the days go on at the moment and can't manage my usual gym routine) and if the prescription doesn't work or makes me constipated I will probably buy some spatone as that once saved me from a blood transfusion ( I had 2 weeks to get my levels up and it worked!)
I'm hoping that the ferritin is the issue and it will go away but I'm kinda doubting that its something that subtle as the change for me is fairly dramatic in my cognition and visual difficulties and suspect the ferritin problems are an indicator of something else. My TSH levels aren't seeming to bother me that much either going up and down, up and down, just the one constant of brain weirdness.
I went privately to Harley Street district (The diagnostic clinic) and it cost a fortune (£650 for blood tests and 1/2 hour consultation) but they were quite thorough in ruling everything out... even Lyme disease!
I've never been ill before so this is all very new and disturbing to me. Less than perfect health sucks doesn't it!


----------



## Catnap

I used to work for the nhs and generally find a free health service for all great, but it seems to fall short in getting to the bottom of these issues, that seems very expensive for blood tests! Though even with private health insurance we're a few thousand dollars out after my surgery as we chose an experienced thyroid surgeon.


----------



## titian1

Well it seems I'm ok... as such so I guess I have to wait now again and see how my brain straightens out. Here we go.... see what you blood test buffs can make of this as I don't get it:

HAEMATOLOGY 
HAEMOGLOBIN 11.9 g/dL 11.5 - 15.5 
HCT 0.366 0.33 - 0.45 
RED CELL COUNT 4.33 x10^12/L 3.95 - 5.15 
MCV 84.5 fL 80 - 99 
MCH 27.5 pg 26.0 - 33.5 
MCHC 32.5 g/dL 30 - 35 
RDW 13.8 11.5 - 15.0 
PLATELET COUNT 306 x10^9/L 150 - 400 
MPV 10.0 fL 7 - 13 
WHITE CELL COUNT 6.02 x10^9/L 3.0 - 10.0 
Neutrophils 4.03 x10^9/L 2.0 - 7.5 
Lymphocytes 1.47 x10^9/L 1.2 - 3.65 
Monocytes 0.46 x10^9/L 0.2 - 1.0 
Eosinophils 0.05 x10^9/L 0.0 - 0.4 
Basophils 0.02 x10^9/L 0.0 - 0.1 
All cell populations appear normal. 
ESR 17 mm/hr 1 - 20 
Vitamin B12 222 pg/ml 191 - 663 
Folate (serum) 5.6 ug/L 4.6 - 18.7 
Please note new reference range due to change 
in methodology. Effective 05/09/11. 
BIOCHEMISTRY 
IRON 11.4 umol/L 6.6 - 26.0 
T.I.B.C *78 umol/L 41 - 77 
TRANSFERRIN SATURATION *15 % 20 - 55 
FERRITIN 18 ug/L 13 - 150 
Optimum Ferritin level for females : >27 ug/L 
ENDOCRINOLOGY 
THYROID PROFILE 2 
TOTAL THYROXINE(T4) 115 nmol/L 59 - 154 
THYROID STIMULATING HORMONE *7.47 mIU/L 0.27 - 4.2 
FREE THYROXINE 15.8 pmol/l 12.0 - 22.0 
FREE T3 4.4 pmol/L 3.1 - 6.8 
IMMUNOLOGY 
THYROID ANTIBODIES 
Thyroglobulin Antibody 12.8 IU/mL 0-115(Negative) 
Method used for Anti-Tg: Roche Modular 
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies 9.8 IU/mL <34 (Negative) 
Method used for Anti-TPO: Roche Modular 
HAEMATOLOGY 
Red cell folate 319 nmol/L 158 - 1099 
Please note new reference range due to change 
in methodology. 
Method used: Architect CMIA

NDOCRINOLOGY 
THYROID STIMULATING HORMONE *7.17 mIU/L 0.27 - 4.2 
FREE THYROXINE 15.4 pmol/l 12.0 - 22.0 
FOLLICLE STIM. HORMONE 3.7 IU/L 
Ref Range Follicular 3.5 - 12.5) 
Ref Range Mid-cycle 4.7 - 21.5) 
Ref Range Luteal 1.7 - 7.7) 
Ref Range Post-meno 25.8 - 134.8) 
LUTEINISING HORMONE 5.7 IU/L 
Ref Range Follicular 2.4 - 12.6) 
Ref Range Mid-cycle 14.0 - 95.6) 
Ref Range Luteal 1.0 - 11.4) 
Ref range Post-meno 7.7 - 58.5) 
PROLACTIN 183 mIU/L 102 - 496 
GROWTH HORMONE 0.4 ug/L 
Male up to 0.8 ug/L 
Female up to 8 ug/L 
Please note amended reference ranges. 
New units ug/L from 1.6.08. Mulitiply by 3 to give 
mU/L. Assayed by Immulite 2500 NIBSC 98/574. 
CORTISOL 194 nmol/l 
Ref.ranges: 9 am 171 to 536 : Midnight <140 
Time of sample. NOT STATED


----------



## titian1

BIOCHEMISTRY 
SODIUM 138 mmol/L 135 - 145 
POTASSIUM 4.3 mmol/L 3.5 - 5.1 
CHLORIDE 104 mmol/L 98 - 107 
BICARBONATE 22 mmol/l 22 - 29 
UREA 3.8 mmol/L 1.7 - 8.3 
CREATININE 66 umol/L 49 - 92 
estimated GFR >90 
For UK guidelines:www.renal.org/CKDguide/ckd.html 
BILIRUBIN 3 umol/L 0 - 20 
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE 81 IU/L 35 - 104 
ASPARTATE TRANSFERASE 17 IU/L 0 - 31 
ALANINE TRANSFERASE 18 IU/L 10 - 35 
LDH 184 IU/L 135 - 214 
CK 82 IU/L 26 - 140 
GAMMA GT 15 IU/L 6 - 42 
TOTAL PROTEIN 72 g/L 63 - 83 
ALBUMIN 44 g/L 34 - 50 
GLOBULIN 28 g/L 19 - 35 
CALCIUM 2.20 mmol/L 2.15 - 2.55 
Corrected Calcium 2.17 mmol/L 2.15 - 2.55 
PHOSPHATE 1.39 mmol/L 0.87 - 1.45 
URIC ACID 285 umol/L 175 - 363 
RANDOM BLOOD GLUCOSE (FL) 4.9 mmol/L 3.5 - 7.9 
TRIGLYCERIDES 1.6 mmol/L < 2.3 
CHOLESTEROL *5.7 mmol/L Optimum <5.0 
HDL CHOLESTEROL 1.7 mmol/L 1.2 - 1.7 
HDL % of total 30 % 20 and over 
LDL CHOLESTEROL *3.3 mmol/L Up to 3.0 
IRON 11.5 umol/L 6.6 - 26.0 
T.I.B.C 77 umol/L 41 - 77 
TRANSFERRIN SATURATION *15 % 20 - 55 
ENDOCRINOLOGY 
TESTOSTERONE 0.6 nmol/L 0 - 1.8 
Reference Ranges apply to adults 
17-Beta OESTRADIOL 257 pmol/L 
Ref Range Follicular 46 - 607 ) 
Ref Range Mid-cycle 315 - 1828) 
Ref Range Luteal 161 - 774 ) 
Ref Range Post-meno < 201 ) 
IMMUNOLOGY 
B.burgdorferi IgG 5.0 AU/ml Positive = >15 
B.burgdorferi IgM Negative 
Comment In early disease, up to 50% of patients may be 
antibody negative. Specific IgG/IgM antibody 
start to become detectable 3-6 weeks after onset 
of erythema. Advise second test if indicated.


----------



## Vivian

Had a PT 11 days ago due to a nodule (turned out benign) and I am struggling with the brain fog now. I am irritable a lot of the time and constantly have to bite my tongue so I don't start fights with my husband! I am extremely tired and overslept two hrs this morning (late for work again)! Got my period less than a week after the surgery and it's been hanging on way longer and heavier than usual. I am absent-minded, I get out socks to put on and I can't find them, left my cell phone at home, mistook my husband's keys for my own and put them in my bag (drove him nuts), put on my makeup twice because I forgot I already put foundation on 5 seconds earlier, etc etc. My husband is trying to be supportive but he said he thinks I have myself "convinced" that my thyroid problems are the cause and if I just think positive, it will get better. Really, really, really had to bite my tongue on that one! I told him to look up hypothyroidism on the internet. He did and is now afraid that I will have an accident driving. I just feel like I am not firing on all cylinders. I don't have blood work scheduled until first week of January. Anything I can do in the meantime to feel better? I am trying to get enough sleep and go easy on myself.


----------



## titian1

Vivian said:


> Had a PT 11 days ago due to a nodule (turned out benign) and I am struggling with the brain fog now. I am irritable a lot of the time and constantly have to bite my tongue so I don't start fights with my husband! I am extremely tired and overslept two hrs this morning (late for work again)! Got my period less than a week after the surgery and it's been hanging on way longer and heavier than usual. I am absent-minded, I get out socks to put on and I can't find them, left my cell phone at home, mistook my husband's keys for my own and put them in my bag (drove him nuts), put on my makeup twice because I forgot I already put foundation on 5 seconds earlier, etc etc. My husband is trying to be supportive but he said he thinks I have myself "convinced" that my thyroid problems are the cause and if I just think positive, it will get better. Really, really, really had to bite my tongue on that one! I told him to look up hypothyroidism on the internet. He did and is now afraid that I will have an accident driving. I just feel like I am not firing on all cylinders. I don't have blood work scheduled until first week of January. Anything I can do in the meantime to feel better? I am trying to get enough sleep and go easy on myself.


Hi Vivian,
I know exactly what you mean! I'm 7 months on now and still struggling but finding strategies of coping (had to resort to a filofax! Eughhhh). I'm still hopeful that it will all sort out and others tell me it takes about a year to come right from this surgery. 
I've just found out that I have an iron and vitamin D deficiency now (which I never had before!) so I'm having to take some iron and Dekristol (?) to try and balance that out again. 
I'm still not so sure about my B12. My level is 222 I think, and I think that may be low end of normal so I might take some suppliments for that. My TSH is high right now but.......... I've given up caring about that. I just want my brain to work and I'm convinced my body hates the medication as I've never taken meds before. 
I haven't worked out what helps me yet apart from just plodding on and getting stuck into work. Sometimes it's difficult to cope with when my brain won't engage and everyone knows I forget everything anyway. I have an intellectually and socially demanding job so it takes it's toll. My husband felt the same way (think positive blah blah) but he can't really deny the change in me anymore and tries to be patient.
Another thing that I do is go to the Gym and then enjoy a nice spa/steam/jacuzzi so treat myself while I heal. Its invisible to others isn't it? Anyway, I'm convinced I'll get better one day. I have moments when I panic and think OMG what if this never goes away... but others tell me it will. :hugs:


----------

